# insurance



## henry226 (Aug 1, 2011)

hi im looking at getting a gtr just wondered what sort of insurance i should be expecting to pay im 29 with 6 yrs ncb looking for a stage 1 cheers


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Way too many variables, only takes 10 mins to get a quote! 

Under £1k id say but depends on postcode, claims , points bla bla bla


----------



## jrattan (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah insurance is a complicated one as so many factors involved such as location, excess amount etc etc. There are a lot of discussions on 'GTR friendly' insurers in the insurance section of the forum.
A lot (me included) use admiral. I'm 28 with 5 years NCB living in London and pay around £750. Best bet is to go on gocompare as you can specifiy mods (engine chip +10% bhp i.e. Stage 1) within your insurance quote and its pretty accurate. Agree with Matt, unlikely it'll be above £1k
Hope that helps mate. Good luck with your search.
Jai


----------



## Samopangy (Nov 20, 2014)

Once you mod it, your insurance will be up tho.


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

henry226 said:


> hi im looking at getting a gtr just wondered what sort of insurance i should be expecting to pay im 29 with 6 yrs ncb looking for a stage 1 cheers


Hi,

Feel free to give us a try if you like, we can take a few details and give an indication of what the price will be if you have a vehicle in mind.

If you want to PM me your contact details I can arrange a call back from our quotes team.

Kind regards,
Dan.


----------

